
A state variable for crumpled thin sheets - bookofjoe
https://www.nature.com/articles/s42005-018-0072-x
======
jonnycomputer
Interesting stuff; also very readable paper.

I wonder how this sort of result might get applied in geology.

~~~
aasasd
Inb4 more realistic damage in racing games.

~~~
OskarS
Yeah, my first thought was games as well. If you could make this work in real
time, you could do all sorts of nonsense.

------
donmatito
Dimensional analysis and soft matter physics always make for interesting and
very readable papers.

What I like the most in this field, is the connection between mundane
observations (crumbling paper, tearing scotch tape, pouring shampoo vs honey,
etc, etc) and deep insights combining physical phenomenon.

It always makes me smile to see real world phenomenon explained with SIMPLE
math but subtle physics

------
panic
This is fantastic; thanks for submitting it!

------
snaky
> we may consider the evolution of functional materials, such as proteins,
> where several recent works suggest that through continuous structural
> alterations, resulting from cyclic loading, genetic complexity is reduced
> via evolutionary selection to perform a specific mechanical task.

------
carbocation
The abstract is marvelously readable. Bravo.

~~~
saulrh
Not just the abstract; this entire paper is one of the most clearly-written
and comprehensible scientific works I've ever laid eyes on. Figure 4b deserves
an award.

------
klyrs
This gives me analog computing feels

